# Muay Thai



## TheArtofDave (Aug 23, 2018)

So there's a brilliant UFC gym where I live in Florida that teaches Muay Thai, and BJJ. They also offer MMA classes.

After I get back on my feet, and start working again I'm thinking of checking it out. Any tips for somebody new to Muay Thai?


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 23, 2018)

Learn a real Kickboxing instead  

Move to Battambang Kampuchea. 

Where the world's best Kickboxers are from, Khmer Boxers, where nobody from Muay Thai is taken seriously.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> Learn a real Kickboxing instead
> 
> Move to Battambang Kampuchea.
> 
> Where the world's best Kickboxers are from, Khmer Boxers, where nobody from Muay Thai is taken seriously.


Um....okay...because he's really going to move where he lives for that


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

Serious martial artists do. 

I lived there for a year. 

In China for 12.

How are you not going to move, actually


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> How are you not going to move, actually


By having other things in our lives that are important. Unfortunately, we can't all be badasses.
Edit: sorry @TheArtofDave for continuing the derailment. Hopefully an mtist can ignore all this and give you an actual answer


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

Well you can't also expect to be interesting.

Get good snaps

Pro tip. 

But really, you're not going to learn any sort of valuable Muay Thai without going through the hard beatings that they don't do outside of SE Asia. And Muay Thai is nothing but being tougher than your opponent, and beating yourself up harder than he does to get there.

Otherwise its just recreation, and its main use is in opening up your hips and training knees and elbows at distance


----------



## hoshin1600 (Aug 24, 2018)

TheArtofDave said:


> So there's a brilliant UFC gym where I live in Florida that teaches Muay Thai, and BJJ. They also offer MMA classes.
> 
> After I get back on my feet, and start working again I'm thinking of checking it out. Any tips for somebody new to Muay Thai?



ignore the noise in the room...
do you run?  i would start.  i think the number one thing you could do pre sign up is work on your cardio.  a little strength training is good to depending on your fitness level.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> Serious martial artists do.
> 
> I lived there for a year.
> 
> ...


Good for you


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 27, 2018)

I heard that most single males who go to Cambodia for vacation are pedophiles.


----------



## pdg (Aug 27, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> Serious martial artists do.
> 
> I lived there for a year.
> 
> ...



And yet elsewhere you said that no serious ma tutors in the east would ever entertain training outsiders, and that any school anyone who wasn't raised there could access would be a tourist sham.

Get ripped off much?

(Is this guy even still here?)


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 27, 2018)

pdg said:


> (Is this guy even still here?)


I think he's been banned.


----------



## marques (Aug 28, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> do you run?  i would start.  i think the number one thing you could do pre sign up is work on your cardio.  a little strength training is good to depending on your fitness level.


All tips you need, probably you will get from your gym. If you want extra work, I would reinforce the above: do cardio training. Another thing you can do is stretching (the same way you do in the gym, if you don’t know much about).


----------



## TheArtofDave (May 8, 2022)

*Hello everybody,,

I know its been 4 years since the last reply on this post but I ended up moving back to Memphis. There is a school in Cordova not even five minutes away.

They teach Krav Maga, Gracie BJJ, Kali, and Muay Thai. Since I've always wanted to do it, and because I've also got a girlfriend who supports me, that will help with my motivation I'm going to try it out. Being tall I think Muay Thai would suit me best. I thank everybody for their responses. 

But, I cannot and will not be going to China. But I will take any tips and advice to make this new journey all that it can be. On my next work trip to Nashville, I'll be saving back some money after the trial classes end. You are all awesome and I appreciate all of you. *


----------



## Holmejr (May 8, 2022)

I say, if that appeals to you after watching different level classes, then jump in and do it. Turn your contemplating into action.


----------



## MTguy (Jun 20, 2022)

Anyone who thinks the Cambodian ( Kampuchean) fighters as a whole are the best in the world is off his rocker. Suprisingly in the last 10-12 years, Muay Thai has even spread at a good level to Vietnam. I think part of it is really the West travelling in droves to south east Asia, Thailand to Train. I went in 2000. A long time a go for a couple of months. It was before the invasion of us farang. I learned the basics. They only let me clinch with other foreigners though. Also, the promotion ONE broadcast on TV all over the world and heavily in Asia gives the best kickboxers in the world plenty of fights. All the best are there. Rodtang, Nong O, and several stadium champions. Superbon just KO'd Petrosyan. 

Really the man who ignited the world from 2004 was Buakaw. Not even a stadium champion, he was one of the larger Thais and was a replacement and the rest is history. Though clinching Muay Thai style he was able to develop and use all the weapons of muay thai except the elbow. He is almost 40 now and retired. he took on the best in the world and prevailed with his powerful kicks and even his boxing which wasn't bad, improved quite a bit. he had to get better to deal with the Dutch and Armenian and Russians who focus on boxing.


----------

